# Charmed Aroma



## toxikon (Feb 17, 2017)

Sorry if this thread is in the wrong place, I just wanted to open up a little discussion about this company.

For those unaware, Charmed Aroma is a company that sells candles, bath bombs and other bath products with a ring hidden inside worth anywhere from $10-$5k (I believe). (Guess which value you're most likely to get...lol)

I'm beginning to see these things popping all over my Facebook feed, which has me wondering.

Has anyone around here tried selling something similar? Buying an assortment of rings/jewelry, devising a way to safely package them, then plopping them inside of a candle, bath bomb or maybe even a bar of soap?

This isn't really a NEW idea, I remember similar things when I was a kid. But with this resurgence, I'm curious to know if anyone around these parts is taking advantage of the popularity!


----------



## LilyJo (Feb 17, 2017)

There are a load of these now, all offering different value jewellery or gifts. I've seen them as bath bombs, candles and also soap so I think if you can make it work great, go for it, but there is some competition out there.


----------



## toxikon (Feb 17, 2017)

LilyJo said:


> There are a load of these now, all offering different value jewellery or gifts. I've seen them as bath bombs, candles and also soap so I think if you can make it work great, go for it, but there is some competition out there.



I live in a small city so word must travel slow, lol. I only heard about them a few days ago! I don't browse Etsy much either so I must have missed it.


----------



## dixiedragon (Feb 17, 2017)

My mom loves the candles from Fragrant Jewels. You order the candle by scent and ring size. She saves all of the rings (all costume jewelry so far) and gives them to my nieces.


----------



## BattleGnome (Feb 17, 2017)

I have bought some before from other companies. The ring soap (really nothing special soap wise) just had the ring in a plastic baggy,  but I obviously didn't get the super expensive one. It was a while ago and I don't remember the company.  I recently got a bath bomb with a figurine in it, it was effectively a figurine from a kid's play set smoothed between the bomb halves. It was a very good sized (4") but no special ingredients bath bomb from da Bomb Bath Fizzers, I got the one advertised with proceeds to clean the oceans. SoapQueen has some videos/posts about embedding things as a tutorial suggestion


----------



## cerelife (Feb 18, 2017)

toxikon said:


> For those unaware, Charmed Aroma is a company that sells candles, bath bombs and other bath products with a ring hidden inside worth anywhere from $10-$5k (I believe). (Guess which value you're most likely to get...lol)



Yeah, I've seen a lot of these companies in my FB feed as well. The thing I always wonder about when I see them is that if they are truly legit, how is this cost effective for them? Even if they only have one $5K (or in the case of some companies $10K) ring; that's still a lot of product to sell to cover the cost!! Not to mention the rings in the mid-range $$ spectrum that they allude to in the ads. 
I have friends who've ordered from some of these companies and of course the rings were always dollar-store stuff. I've never checked them out myself, but if anyone else has I'm curious if they list the name/location of people who find the $$/$$$$ rings? Do they actually exist, or is it just fraud?


----------

